
How can I improve this PHP/MySQL news feed? - joshdotsmith
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4162020/how-can-i-improve-this-php-mysql-news-feed
======
joshdotsmith
I'd prefer if any comments about this go on SO itself, but if you want to make
any comments here, feel free. Just a lost and wayward soul looking to improve
his terrible, terrible code.

